# Germany



## Guy. E (22 Mar 2006)

Not too long ago it came to my attention that Canada has a ... Base?... Station? in Germany for the Hurks/ transports that go to A-stan.

Is this true? If it is, what do I need to do to get a posting over there after my structures tech training is finished in Canada?

Thank you.


----------



## Zoomie (23 Mar 2006)

Your information is flawed.  There is no CF facility in Germany.


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2006)

Zoomie said:
			
		

> Your information is flawed.  There is no CF facility in Germany.



Only Canadian air force presence is Germany is CCNAEWF in GK

http://www.cfsue.de/CC-NAEWF/Welcome_e.htm


----------



## Guy. E (23 Mar 2006)

What does 'CCNAEWF' mean ans where exactley is GK?


----------



## aesop081 (23 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> What does 'CCNAEWF' mean ans where exactley is GK?



see link above...

Canadian contingent NATO airborne early warning force


----------



## Zoomie (23 Mar 2006)

Guy - back in the "day" Canada had a couple of bases spread throughout Germany.  This was when we were poised to stop the evil pinko's from invading blue territory.  These bases no longer exist.

Hercs and Polaris' may very well stop some-where in Europe on their way to Mirage.  These stops would be at NATO ally bases, not our own.  As a rookie structures tech you can expect postings such as Comox, Cold Lake, Trenton...


----------



## Guy. E (23 Mar 2006)

I have a few fiends who were born on CF bases in Germany, unfortunately we missed the opportunity. 

Just as a long term goal for my self, what do I need to do to go there.

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2006)

Guy. E said:
			
		

> I have a few fiends who were born on CF bases in Germany, unfortunately we missed the opportunity.
> 
> Just as a long term goal for my self, what do I need to do to go there.
> 
> Thanks.



Two Options:

Option 1:  Time travel back to the period before Mulroney was Prime Minister.

Option 2:  Visit a Travel Agent and book a Tour.


----------



## Guy. E (23 Mar 2006)

I was more thinking:

Option 1: Work on NATO Base.

Option 2: Catch a ride on a Hurk and hopefully if I'm good friends with the load master, bring my motorcycle for a few weeks.

Ah well, thanks guys.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Mar 2006)

Once upon a time, a long long time ago, when we had a real Army and a full Brigade and Air Wing still in the province of Baden-Wurttemburg, there was a young soldier.  He was home on leave and found a 'cherry' of a Trans Am.  He just had to have that car.  But he was posted overseas and it was too expensive to buy that same car in Germany.  Well, our young soldier was sure that his promotion to full Lt was coming in soon, so with the help of a friend as a Co-signer, he went to his bank in his home town and got a loan with which to buy his dream car.  A car he could see himself in, cruising the streets of Germany picking up babes, and racing on the Autobahn.  A car he just had to have.  

Well, our young officer now had to figure out how he was going to get his cherry of a car over to Germany on the cheap.  He remembered some of his friends from Mil Col had gone Pilot and were posted to Trenton.  With a few calls, he arranged the transport of his car by Herc to Lahr.  He had to return at the end of his leave, but his friends couldn't transport his car until a later date.  He left them his car and keys.  A few days later, his car was loaded on a partially loaded Herc and was enroute to Europe.  Our young officer, having been informed of the flight plan and timings by his friends, waited with anticipation for the arrival of his pride and joy.

In the air, mid-way across the Atlantic, our hero's car and the Herc were at approximately 35,000 feet.  Winds were relatively light.  Sky's were clear.  Unfortunately, the engines were not performing at their best.  A few seconds later, one engine is out, and another is causing serious consternation for the pilot and crew.  It had to be feathered back.  The Herc was in trouble.  It could make it at the original weight as per the flight plan, but it was overweight with an unauthorized load in the hold.  

The Ramp is dropped.  The tie-downs are released.  The Trans Am slowly rolls back and out.  The Herc, as if alive, seems to sigh with relief.  It regains altitude.  

The Loadie, expecting a few days leave resting in the Lahr area, has his camera.  He takes pictures of the car as it plummets to the Ocean, thousands of feet below.  

Hours later, the Herc limps into Lahr.  It taxis up to the Hangar.  The crew disembark and start to clear Customs.  Our young officer is getting really antsy.  He wants to get in his car and cruise the streets.  He meets them at the Arrivals Lounge and asks about picking up his car.  The Loadie hands him a roll of film.  Stunned, our young officer asks, "What's this?"

"Why, that's your car.  Have a nice day."


----------



## Zoomie (23 Mar 2006)

So where are the pictures George?  I love that story - I heard the same one but the Herc was going the other way with an Ambassador's Mercedes on-board.


----------



## beenthere (24 Mar 2006)

Little wonder Mr. Herc was running short on power. Three five O is beyond the wildest dreams for a C-130. 
I've heard similar stories and they're fun to hear but lets not put it in print.  For some reason when people see stories like this in print they pass them on and swear that they got them from an informed source.

However I do recall one dark and stormy night over the Atlantic when something similar really happened.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2006)

beenthere said:
			
		

> However I do recall one dark and stormy night over the Atlantic when something similar really happened.



Only to be told in hushed whispers in the darkest corners of the Snoopy Hangar.....


----------



## Guy. E (24 Mar 2006)

mmmm, Its a good story, I agree but to believe it I need to see some proof. Surely the weight of a T/A cant make that much of a difference in a Hurk let alone a 600lb ish motorcycle if they were keeping the payload, however if there was something serious to warrent the offloading of all non vital equipment I could see the bike going bye bye.


----------



## inferno (24 Mar 2006)

Curb weight for the 1st, 2nd and 3rd Generation TransAm was just under 4000#.. 

Some things are really weight sensitive.. my truck will carry 4-600# easy, bump that up to 800# and it drives like a dog.. I assume aircraft are fiarly particular in how they are loaded and what weight they can carry.


----------



## Zoomie (24 Mar 2006)

First thing to go would be the cargo - a 4000 lbs Trans-Am can make a big difference.

Beenthere is right, I didn't want to jump on specifics but there really is no advantage for a turbo-prop aircraft to be flying at FL350. The air is too thin for the props to work efficiently - turbo-fan/jet engines love flying that close to the tropopause due to the coldest temperatures being found there.


----------



## beenthere (24 Mar 2006)

We dumped fuel--had cargo ready to go. I think that we may have considered dumping the passengers.


----------



## Zoomie (24 Mar 2006)

Back to the issue at hand, I don't think a motorcycle is covered by the aircraft's blanket DC message.  In order for Guy to go on this bike tour of Germany he would have quite a few hoops to jump through in Winnipeg.


----------



## 32a (24 Mar 2006)

Hercs can do FL350.  E-model needs to be very light.  H-models can do better.  Been at FL310-330 at operational weights to make gas/destination or take advantage of strong winds.  Had 130305 at FL350 for a yuk.

In the "good ol'days", DC or outsize cargo authority did not always dictate personal luggage like cars, bikes and boats.

Been there; done that.


----------



## ACS_Tech (9 Apr 2006)

Once you're done your 3's in Borden, ask for ATESS as a posting.  It's about as foreign to the rest of the ACS trade as going to Germany would be.  ;D


----------



## Centurian1985 (13 Apr 2006)

Curious...

When I went to Germany in 1990 I brought my car over but it went in a sea container.

a) was that option not available at the time?

or 

b) was the young fella unaware of that option?

Either way, Ive heard of guys bringing lots of different stuff with them on Hercs when they travel, but i just dont see how they managed to get permission for a private vehicle to be brought across by Herc?  Is the guys dad a General?


----------

